# Bolt scheduling/one pass issue



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

Setup my new Bolt this evening and transferred my one passes from my Roamio.

I specifically removed the analog/SD channels from channels I receive in the channel list

In my to do list, duplicates of shows I have in one pass are showing up for the cable analog channel and the HD digital cable channel (example 5 and 705). Some are for recording, others are showing up as conflicts, or causing conflicts. Even if the one pass is set for HD only and/or channel limited to only the HD channel.

Looks like a bug to me, and pretty annoying. The TiVo shouldn't list recordings or schedule recordings on channels I specifically indicate I don't receive. Going down to 4 tuners makes it a larger issue as well.

Also, some shows which are repeats of prior seasons on secondary channels are showing up, even if the one pass is set for new episodes only (maybe they are new on that channel?)

Any suggestions? Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

If this is a bug why does it exist in the first place? No reason to rewrite the scheduling code porting from the Roamio to the Bolt.


----------



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

randian said:


> If this is a bug why does it exist in the first place? No reason to rewrite the scheduling code porting from the Roamio to the Bolt.


I think the bug is the scheduler/to do list showing and scheduling tasks for the same show at the same time on 2 different channels (1 of which has specifically been excluded from the my channels list)


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Sf_theater said:


> I think the bug is the scheduler/to do list showing and scheduling tasks for the same show at the same time on 2 different channels (1 of which has specifically been excluded from the my channels list)


Ok, but I don't recall channel-limited OnePasses displaying a bug like this on the Roamio, which brings me back to my original point.


----------



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

randian said:


> Ok, but I don't recall channel-limited OnePasses displaying a bug like this on the Roamio, which brings me back to my original point.


Completely agree, never had this issue with my Roamio


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sf_theater said:


> I think the bug is the scheduler/to do list showing and scheduling tasks for the same show at the same time on 2 different channels (1 of which has specifically been excluded from the my channels list)


I think a similar issue has been reported with Roamios, and I know I've seen To Do List conflicts for shows whose OnePass had previously been removed.

One thing to try... after you've tweaked your 'My Channels' Channel List down to the channels you receive (minus SD dupes, disinterested channels, etc), clean-up your TiVo's brains by clearing the 'Program Information & To Do List.'

I can't tell you how to get there on a BOLT, but the option can be found on a Roamio via...
TiVo Central
> Settings & Messages
> Help
> Restart or Reset
> Restart or Reset
> *Clear Program Information & To Do List*​
Of course, after the TiVo finishes cleaning-up, you'll want to immediately force a service connection back to the mothership, to restore the snuffed guide info, etc.

p.s. You wouldn't want to do this without a solid window before your next scheduled recording.


----------



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I think a similar issue has been reported with Roamios, and I know I've seen To Do List conflicts for shows whose OnePass had previously been removed.
> 
> One thing to try... after you've tweaked your 'My Channels' Channel List down to the channels you receive (minus SD dupes, disinterested channels, etc), clean-up your TiVo's brains by clearing the 'Program Information & To Do List.'
> 
> ...


Thank you, will give that a try!


----------

